# horus heresy new models and book video



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6S0ZaG9xEIA&feature=youtu.be

speaks for itself


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Liking the snippet shot you get of the terminators right at the end!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy sh*t. This is going to be so awesome. Cant wait for a book covering the battle of Calth.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Me likey very much....I think i need some Blood Angels to go with me DKOK!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That jetbike.

I love it and hate it in equal measure :shok:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hm....

Hm....

Hm....

After about four seconds...






X100000000000


LotN


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

They're going to make Primarchs--freeze on the Isstvan III Battle Missions and read Special Characters in the second column. I'd love to have a Vulkan, but I'm not sure about fielding him. Though I would like to see how the legions are organized differently and what other goodies they'd have.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

This is looking sweet! I like the fact other forces are going to get some love as well as this series progresses. If this lives up to its promise, I can see 40k being split forever....I think I may jack in traditional 40k and play this exclusively!!


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Hm....
> 
> Hm....
> 
> ...


Seconded, was expecting it to be some crappy half arsed affair, watched video and got so excited I destabilized my own atomic makeup

New csm dex is relegated to meh status, I want this


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Tawa said:


> That jetbike.
> 
> I love it and hate it in equal measure :shok:


I know what you mean I might wait and see how much it is compared to the DA Chaplain on jet bike.

some amazing models in there I love the terminators and the land raider with the demolisher on the front


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Gah, freakin' damn it all to hell, I have no willpower to refrain from Space Marine crack! I already have loads of marines to paint and I'm already planning for new purchases thanks to this preview.

The terminators (Phobos pattern Storm Bolters!) looked ace, the jetbike was inspiring, the fellblade as well. I'm also beyond love inspired by that "spotter" marine. Any extra equipment and details offered will be a welcomed addition to my bit box for sure!


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

So, here are the pictures from the video :so_happy:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's my money take it. I can't wait, I just get the feeling though that Blood Angels, White Scars and Imperial Fists won't spring up until a lot later.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

This is very cool although I kinda feel it's a bit gimmiky. The book looks great and I'm loving the new units though, maybe it's time to dig out my BA's again and add even more older armour types to them. 

One more thing, how many times does he say 'umm'? It was getting on my nerves a bit by the end and I wasn't even taking in the info, just praying he wouldn't say 'umm'


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

"Going forward I want to be a manager when i'm older, with the blue skythinking increasing our net gain year on year, going forward.........."
That guy was annoying, Still going to buy it though


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

WOW....... thats all I got...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Now might be a good time to pick up some GW shares me thinks


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

I. Want. It.

*NOW!!!*


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

This was me after 10 seconds after I realized what my wallet was going to be like for some time to come:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh frakk just orgasmed all over the library carpet, me want.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

So Forgeworld has an even better excuse to ignore non-space marine armies in the foreseeable future. Awesome...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

so has anyone got any of the range yet? i have ordered alot of it but its on back order due to the demand outstripping supply.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I've got HH:B-book and Angron, other then that no.

I'm still waiting till after Nov 2:nd before I order some more legionaries and hopefully they'll release some more miniatures before that date to make my choices even more complicated.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

We are startig small heresy forces in our group (8 guys with 4 "good" legions and 4 "traitor" legions) and aim to get 500 points every 6 months. 

We have our first lot on order but we expect it to take a while before any of it reaches us. Safe to say I am waiting on a buttload of Assault Marines whist I convert some Land Speeders and a jump pack Chaplain.


----------



## Thomas Mondrup (Nov 25, 2008)

Have you guys seen these on the ForgeWorld site?

Command Helmet, Back Banner and Vox upgrades for MK II armour.

















Command Helmet, Back Banner and Vox upgrades for MK III armour

















Command Helmet, Back Banner and Vox upgrades for MK IV armour

















Each of these command sets will be 9,00£ (with two sets in each box)
It's also says that the Fellblade superheavy tank will be at 155,00£ 
and the smaller Typhon Heavy siege tank 95,00£

Btw. it's nice to back on the forum!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes people would have seen them as you could buy them at the UK Gamesday when it was on.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't get how they sell a single HH bike for £25 and 3 for £70, you get £5 off for buying the squadron instead of one at a time?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

prob cause its cheaper to produce more then one a time, then a single piece.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I don't get how they sell a single HH bike for £25 and 3 for £70, you get £5 off for buying the squadron instead of one at a time?


This shouldn't be that surprising. This encourages people to buy more because they get a 'greater' value by buying in bulk.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> so has anyone got any of the range yet? i have ordered alot of it but its on back order due to the demand outstripping supply.


Got the book and my first squad. It's all in pieces at the moment being cleaned up. But seriously, keep your site in stock (as soon as you actually get some...) because I'm going to be needing bitz!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Oooh a handy dandy painting guide is up on Forgeworld as well

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/downloads/product/pdf/h/Horus_Heresy_Painting_Guide.pdf


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Cool, looking forward to the future legions.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

When I have pennies I will buy the book. Very nice.

CtS


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Boc said:


> Oooh a handy dandy painting guide is up on Forgeworld as well
> 
> http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/downloads/product/pdf/h/Horus_Heresy_Painting_Guide.pdf


Hmm...not convinced by this part of the SoH paint guide:

_"2: Basecoat with a mix of 25%
Castellan Green, 25% Sotek
Green, 25% Dawnstone and 25%
Nurgling Green;
3: Wash with Colia Greenshade
4: Repeat stage 2 with 20% more
Dawnstone and Sotek Green
5: Repeat stage 4 with 20% more
Dawnstone and Sotek Green"_

A 4-part mix that's repeated in an altered form twice? Seems needlessly complex to me, surely there's got to be an easier way to nail that colour...


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> Hmm...not convinced by this part of the SoH paint guide:
> 
> _"2: Basecoat with a mix of 25%
> Castellan Green, 25% Sotek
> ...


Yes, buy a non gw paint.

Solution to forge world issue of using a non gw paint:

'Crap, someone work out how to make this colour using gw paint'


----------



## Thomas Mondrup (Nov 25, 2008)

There is a 3 step painting guide in octobers WD, for SoHs main legion color. For the 3 other released legions aswel.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah I got the book, 10 MkII assault guys, 10 MKIII tac guys, 5 MkIV tac guys and the 2 man upgrade, Angron, a Vindicator, 5 MkV armor for Rampagers, 1 Contemptor Dread and the Spartan assault tank. 

I pre-ordered the World Eaters transfer sheet, 20 MkIV shoulder pads, 10 Cataphracti Terms, 1 special weapons pack, 2 sets of term chain axes and Tyberos for a character conversion. 

My wallet is in pain.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Looking how popular HH stuff is going to be should we have a dedicated place on the forum for it?



> There is a 3 step painting guide in octobers WD, for SoHs main legion color. For the 3 other released legions aswell.


Are these guides any good or are they the same as the pdf? I'm looking for a nice guide to ECs, but so their a little bit more pinky (ala "classic ECs) than the rich deep purple they seem to be wearing now.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Barnster said:


> Looking how popular HH stuff is going to be should we have a dedicated place on the forum for it?


:goodpost:

Awesome idea, Jezlad/Admins/Mods please add a Horus Heresy section to the forums. :mrgreen:


----------

